# Rat Rod Lakes Pipe



## eugene13 (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's the set-up I used to cut the holes in the tapered tube for my Rat Rod lakes pipe and a picture of my Rat Rod.  The body is a 1928 Chevy 4 door sedan, the front end is from a Pinto Station Wagon (Puff The Tragic Wagon) the engine and transmission is from a Pinto Stock Car we raced many years ago, and the rear end is a Speedway Engineering that he had in a WISSOTA Mod-4.  My son and I built the chassis that holds it all together.


----------



## dlane (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice, Eugene
29 Dodge



	

		
			
		

		
	
 And a 32 Dodge cupe



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the 32 is a monster All fun


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 9, 2016)

RAT RODS RULE


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 25, 2016)

My favorite squeeze said she needed a handle to help her get in and out of our ratrod (she's vertically challenged) the brackets are from the bottom of my "little pieces of aluminum" bucket, the handle is from an old TV antenna that i recycled when we got satellite TV, and the bolts are from another project, and i was able to use the holes that came in the dash


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 9, 2016)

What do you get when you mix a 1968 Jaguar engine and transmission with a 1967 E- type independant rear end, add a 20 some year old home made frame, that's our chassis jig that it's sitting on, we race IMCA Modified and build our own chassis, stir in a new radiator and an aftermarket front end, that's my neighbor Bill, it's his car, and top with a 100 year old body?  We have to streach the frame 4 1/2 inches to accomidate the extra length of the motor, more pics coming


----------

